# uhm...suggestions?



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

Greetings from Peru

A young pigeon just flew into my home, he squeaks constantly and is all brown save for white tufts on the front of his wings. I figured he would fly away when I walked by him, but didn't.

instead he flew closer and closer, then he decided that he had to perch on my head.

This is all very new to me, I haven't known any birds to take such a sudden and unprovoked liking to me.

I gave him/her (don't know how to tell the difference) some water and now the bird has made himself at home, I put some torn up paper into a box and try to keep the bird in there, but for some reason, my head is his second favorite perch...the first is my hand (typing one handed)

so. I suppose my first question is....huh? what's going on with this bird?
second is, what should I do?
I'm not reallly the warm and fuzzy caregiver type.

from what I've read, this bird is young. Now that it seems to trust me not to harm it I'd worry it'd think the same about all humans.
I'd take him to a vet, but apparently the vets here in Peru and Argentinia incidentally don't really care for feral wildlife...so that leaves only you, the people that do.

my concerns would be to provide care and help it return to it's environment.

thank you in advance
X


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like a hand raised baby that someone *may have released to the wild too soon.*Lucky your door was open and such a nice perch available.
I have some pre-written feeding instructions that I will go copy for you.

Have you offered the baby andy wild bird seed and some water? Could be he/she can self feed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the feeding instructions. The are so easy once you and the bird get the hang of it.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry...I just noticed that you have given the bird water. Did he drink on his own?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture? So as to see what kind of dove this is and how old it is.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of Peru are you in? There is Dr Plumas in Lima, he treats pigeons. There is also Albergue de Aves"Divino Niño Jesús"de Lima-San Borja.

And this is our friend Clara's blog (she is in Argentina) Pajaros Caidos - Ayudandolos a vivir which provides information on what to feed and how to feed.



Cynthia


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

*thank you for all the quick replies*

I really don't know what I'm doing, and the suggestions have been great

here's a few pictures



























And ofcourse...









Okay, onto the serious stuff.

I tried to get the bird to eat, put down some flax seed, pecked around but couldn't wuit get the hang of picking them up, tried the soft warm peas, same problem, He/she insisted on perching on my hand and close his/her eyes to try and sleep, but would peck at my finger to see if it was food, so, I figured the putting seed in it's mouth approach.

I would put a seed through the small gap in it's beak from the side, the bird would liven up and happily swallow it then proceed to close his/her eyes again.
I did this for a while, until he/she started to toss the seeds instead of swallowing, I persisted just in case but he/she persisted in tossing the seed so I stopped, drinking also seems to be a bit forced.

yesterday he/she preched themselves on the small bowl and drank a little, today nothing, so while it was perched on my hand I put the bowl under it's beak,. it drank a bit then stopped, but only when I dipped it's beak in the water.

I can't really bring the bird to the office with me, so I put it in a small box, with a semi translucent cloth over top.

Insights and more education is most welcome.

Xyc


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a wild dove you have there! a young one... white winged dove

quote:
"Most populations of White-winged Doves are migratory, wintering in Mexico and Central America. The White-winged Dove inhabits scrub, woodlands, desert, and cultivated areas. It builds a flimsy stick nest in a tree and lays two cream-colored to white, unmarked eggs. Its flight is fast and direct, with the regular beats and occasional sharp flick of the wings that are characteristic of pigeons in general.

White-winged Doves feed on a variety of seeds, grains, and fruits. Western White-winged Doves (Zenaida asiatica mearnsii) migrate into the Sonoran Desert to breed during the hottest time of the year because they feed on pollen and nectar, and later on the fruits and seeds of the Saguaro cactus. This gregarious species can be an agricultural pest, descending on grain crops in large flocks. It is also a popular gamebird in areas of high population."



so their diet is a bit different than the regular rock dove or pigeon.


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

how do I bring the bird up correclty? teach it to feed it self, so far he/she seems hell bent on perching on me and falling asleep, doesn't eat or drink on it's own, pecks inneffectually and most things, only manages to eat very small pieces of peas or bread, but only when REALLY prompted to


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird isn't going to make it if he/she doesn't eat and so it's critical you get food into him/her.
Excellent contact information has been given to you by Fefo in post # 7. Please use the contact provided there before it's too late.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

xyconyx said:


> how do I bring the bird up correclty? teach it to feed it self, so far he/she seems hell bent on perching on me and falling asleep, doesn't eat or drink on it's own, pecks inneffectually and most things, only manages to eat very small pieces of peas or bread, but only when REALLY prompted to




Hi xyconyx,



Whatever it's provenance, this would appear to be a seriously ill little younger Dove.


Can you describe, and, also, post some close up images of any poops?


I would suggest if you can, to appeal as soon as possible to an Avian Vet, for an examination, and, medicines based on diagnosis.


This Dove need to be examined in ways which would be hard for you to do, and or which would take me ten pages to explain.


For now, you can dissolve a Pinch of Salt, and one of Sugar, into a Tea Cup of "tepid" ( body temperature ) Water...and, lightly moistening your finger tips in it, softly guide the Dove's Beak into it, for her to drink.


This appears to be a young Dove, and, she might not yet have learned to eat or drink, and has possibly become seperated from her parents or person-care-giver before they had completed their guidence for her becoming independent.


Water must be about body temperate for a young Dove or PIgeon to drink it, and often, they need your finger tips on the sides of their Beak, to do it.


Let us know how this goes?

Let us know on describing and images of the poops, and how many poops so far in how many hours, also.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't recognize the species. What kind of doves do you have up there?

Remember to keep it warm, it's winter.

Probably it doesn't eat fine yet because it's too young (looks too young). So you'll need to handfeed it. As Cynthia suggested, you can look at Clara's blog, use the recipe for torcazas. It's Nestum, I don't know if you have it there (I assume you do) but if you don't, any baby cereals will work, mixed with water instead of milk.

Please answer the question regarding poops as they are important.

Where exactly do you live? In which part of Perú?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

We do well to remember that young Birds when found can be seriously dehydrated.


Poops and Urates can suffice to make a determination.


A dehydrated Bird needs to be re-hydrated before being fed...


Generally the first thing one would do, after an examination etc, is to begin rehydration and continue it for anout 18 - 24 hours.


No use trying to feed a Bird if they are dehydrated, and or it can make things worse, and fast.


Rehydrate...and if all goes well, if the Throat is clear, etc, then feeding may be considered if all else appearss to permit it being done.


As Pawbla reminds, if it cool Weather or Cold, supply the frail Bird with some sort of supplimental warmth and protect them from drafts.


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I'm missing something.

she pooped every hour or so, cleaned itall up so no pictures yet sorry

last night I enticed her to eat some whole wheat bread by making pecking motions with my finger.
she became very lively and flew around, unfortunately I had to sleep and put her under cover in a perched box for the night 

(side question, what's agood enclosure for nights, how to keep her warm while I'm not available?)

okay she just pooped, it's surrounded by water, very dark green round with hints of white.

I can't seem to find my camera.

she comes to life eats a bit then settles down and closes her eyes again. Is she sleepy or sick?

I really do want to take her to the vet but don't have a way of going there yet.


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

*well, some success*

The litle brat wouldn't eat on her own like yesterday

so I got some more double what bread (ran out of flax seed and can't go out, I'm supervising some construction), but couldn't get it to stick together so I wet it and had to hold it up to her beak between my fingers.

she ate more than she's eaten since she came to me, and drank a bit of water so I am relieved.

it is kind of cold so I read on another thread about heating pads, unfortunately I have none, so I warmed up some water and poured it into bottles placed a dry dishrag and paper on it and set her on it, she seems content and not shivery like in the morning.

phew

here's her poop (my batteries on the camera ran out, can't show you the bottle setup she's on yet)










dang...I spoke too soon, apparently she prefers my hand instead of the hot water bottles

Xyc


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Xyc,



Well...glad to hear she is pooping..!


Her appearance in general, and being 'sleepy', both are strong suggestions that she is sick.


Bread has far too little nutrion value for Birds...even though they will eat it.


Try some small whole Seeds...such as Canary Seeds, Finch Seeds...also try some fresh leafy Greens of some sort, kinds you would eat, but not 'Lettuce' - Cilantro, Kale, Chard...cut some up with Scissors into tiny bits, put a little pile of those next to her Seeds. same with some rips Pear or Apple, cut into 'tiny' bite size pieces...these on a little saucer, Seeds in a Tea Cup or Low very small Bowl, Custard Bowl, or whatever.

Water likewise.




If you have a Heating Pad...get a cardboard Box 1-1/2 to twice the size.


Make a hole for the cord.


Make Holes along the sides, down low, for her to be able to see out...holes say, like diamond shapes 1-1/2 inches tall.

Heating Pad in Bottom of Box, so half the Box Bottom is heating Pad, half not.

Lay a 'White' Towel over the whole Bottom.


Elect a setting for the Pad, so for having been 'on' for twenty minutes, the warmth you would feel by pressing the underside of your wrist against the Towel covering it, would be about like your own body temp or a little warmer.


Box should be open on top, and draped with thin or sheer cloth so Light filters in.


Seeds and Water go on the non-pad side against the end or in the corner.


Can you find any Tropical Fish Stores in your area?


If so, consider to obtain 'Fishzole' or a Fish Acquarium Medication which would be 'Metronidazole' or 'Metronidazolum'.


I will guess her condition may improve with that medication, but do not administer untill checking with us.

If any Pet Bird supply Stores in your area, possibly some medications could be obtained from them also.

See if there are any, to have that as an option.



This little Dove may well have been someone's cherished Pet who had become seperated from his people-family, or, fled it for Greener Pastures, or who knows...went feral, and, became ill, and somehow decided to appeal to you for aid and succor.


What is the elevation of your area in Peru?




Phil
Lv


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

If you don't have a heating pad you can use an incandescent lamp (the standard one, pic to be sure):









You can use 15 to 60 watts. Make sure the lamp does not touch anything because it could catch on fire as they get really hot.

You can get metronidazol at pet shops too (cheap and good, it does not need to be for doves). Or ronidazol, which is better. Can you contact any pigeon association so you know where to buy the meds? I'm not sure if it's sick though. Can you get some clearer pics of her?


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

*whew, sorry for the lag between responses*

well, "baby" (since even the vet couldn't tell me the sex) is doing well.

she got checked, de-parasite and vitamin drops.
she's still not 100 % feeding on her own, but looking at some of the wildlife rehab sites I came across a bottle feeding pic, which has a cloth or other material over the opening with a slit cut into it, and inside were pellets, so I figured since she tries to stick her beak between my fingers to feed it would work better than feeding her one grain at a time.

it took a bit of effort to get the hint into her, but she loves it....phew

and thanks for all the pointers especially about the importance of heat (it's the cold season here in Peru and I'm not one much for heat, I still wear only tshirts and drive around with the windows down).

Like I said in my first post, I'm not really the warm and fuzzy caregiver type, but I kind of like looking after the little one.

I was wondering though, what would I have to keep in mind if I eventually want her to be self sufficient, maybe even eventually releasing her?

Xyc


----------



## xyconyx (Jun 9, 2010)

oh, and to pdpbison:

I'm at sea level, apparently she's a common dove here in this area of Lima Peru.

I guess she was just out of the nest and ended up in my office...weird


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi xyc,


Huh, well, glad to hear on all counts there..!


If she is 'nuzzling' like that, you can also softly guide her little Beak into a Shot Glass full of small whole Seeds, and, keeping your finger tips on the sides of her Beak, she will 'gobble' the Seeds just as she would had they been being brought up in her Dove-parent's Throat.

Do this from in front of her...guiding her Beak down and into the Seeds...and keeping your finger tips gently on the sides of her Beak as she 'gobbles'...she needs to feel them there or she will refuse.

This takes a little finesse, but, it works very well.

If it is not working, then it is not being done right.

Moisting your finger tips in warm water...shaking off any drops, may help it to feel 'right' to her.



A Tea Cup full works well also for that matter...just don't over stuff her nor let her overstuff herself with this.

A single 'Shot' Shot Glass has a nice easy built in limit to it, so...bear in mind, someone her size, a Shot Glass worth is a lot. She would only be able to eat about 2/3rds of it anyway by this method, so call it 'good enough' at her eating 2/3rds of it for any given meal.


Just have her on a Towel on your lap, as you sit for this kind of 'feeding' ritual.

Doing this, and the formula slit end deal, she will be getting a hood combination.


If you are considering to release her once she is mature enough, avoid letting her perch on you or your head...insist on habits which will serve her positively later in Life...while otherwise being a nurturing Dove-Uncle all you like.


You will be able to tell as she develops further, when and to what degree she is developing independence. So stay in touch here for discussing that as time goes by.



Phil
Lv


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You should avoid touching her as much as possible. And don't put her in a place where she can see you come and go, because I had the dove I currently have at home get tamed that way. Just seeing people pass. He is now fearless of them.


----------

